# Shifting priorities



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

A little background: My wife & I have been together for 18 years, & her father has lived with us for the last 15. Jack's a great guy, & while it hasn't always been easy having him live with us, I wouldn't have it any other way.

Back in my younger days, I spent too much time and money playing with cars. Hot rods, street rods, drag cars, you name it - I liked it. Jack knows this - in fact it's one of the things we have in common that has made having him here much easier.

Not long after he moved in with us, he came across a 1949 Chevrolet pickup that he decided to fix up. He brought it home & started into it, & the further he got into it the more he asked for my help. Over time, the 49 kind of went from being his project to being my project. I put a pretty fair dent in it, but changes at work, then 2 job changes and a painful stint on unemployment caused work on the truck to be put off. Jack's been very patient and understanding through all this, & so the truck has became one of those things "I'll get to some day."








Well, "some day" has come. Jack was diagnosed last week with stage 4 lung cancer. Treatable, but not curable. Jack's a tough old coot & I'm sure he'll be going strong for quite a while, but I want to make sure he has time to enjoy the 49. My plan is to go full tilt on the truck & have it running by Christmas.

I'll still put something out for Halloween, but I doubt I'll do anything new. I've received the .MP3 boards I posted about & will try to post some feedback about them, but everything else is on hold.

I'll be back going strong next year, God willing with Jack still handing out candy to the TOT's.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds like you have your priorities right. 
Would still like to see progress pictures as it looks like it's going to be a great build!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your father-in-law's illness. You've made the right decision, one that will give you both great pleasure now and in the years to come.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Your wife is a very lucky woman!! Good luck with the progress and all the best to you and your family!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your FIL's illness. Sounds like you have your priorities straight. Good luck with the truck, and our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your FIL, I'll be keeping you all in my prayers. Have fun working on the truck with him and make every moment count.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your FIL's health. Good on you for trying to make his time more enjoyable, and on that note I hope you all have years to enjoy the truck.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Your father in law and family will be in my prayers. You are a very honorable man.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Your priorities are exactly where they should be. Halloween is going to be around every year but your time with family is precious. I wish you the very best on your rebuild and will keep your father in law, as well as the rest of the family, in our prayers.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

It is so wonderful to see that there are still people that know where to put their priorities. You and your family are in my prayers and good luck with the rebuild, and please post pics of you both working on it!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You do what you gotta do hedg. Awesome project ya got there. I have a 1971 Chevy Stepside that I hope someday to restore. Keep us up to date with your FIL's prognosis and definitely updated pics of that thing of beauty.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope things work out and agree on the right choice!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hedg, You gotta big heart! Your family is lucky to have you. Have fun on the build. Not all creative things have to be scary. That Chevy pickup is going to look the balls! I love old trucks. My prayers and thoughts go out to your father-in-law. All the best!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Time is something you can't get back and Halloween is always here for you. Id love to see the progress pics on the truck and keep positive thoughts, I know they say its not curable, but they are just doctors not God.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am sorry about Jack's illness.

Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers got out to Jack, and your family. That's the great thing about Halloween. When ever we want to come back to her, she's waiting for us.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Glad you have time to do the good things. Good luck.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry that you are going through this trying time. That truck is going to look awesome. Enjoy your time with your FIL and as the others said Halloween will be around when you get back. Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts and words. We got a great bunch of people here!


----------

